# Garmin Edge 510 or 810



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking to get a new bike computer with heart rate and cadence capabilities. I have narrowed it down to the Garmin 510 and the 810. The 510 seems perfect for most situations, the the ability to download courses on the 810 with maps and turn by turn directions seems pretty cool . Just not sure it's worth $200 more.


Anyone here have either unit?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the 800 (and freaking love it). My fiancée got it for me on the cheap from the Beans Outlet. 

In spec'ing out the two recent, I'm not sure it's worth the extra $200 + over the 510.  


Edit - as an aside, I  am envious of the Bluetooth connectivity that both units get you.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2014)

There are some sweet deals out there on the 800, but the Blue Tooth features of the 510 and 810 really interest me. My wife occasionally gets a bit anxious when I'm riding alone 30 mikes from home out in the middle of no where. The 510 and 810 have a live tracking option where someone can see where you are in your ride real time. This could also come in handy incase of a major breakdown and I need for someone to pick me up.

do you use the mapping or turn by turn directions of your 800 very much? If I need to see a map I could always pull my smart phone out of my seat bag. While out of my price range the Edge 1000 has a feature where it will notify you when someone is trying to call you or you receive a txt message.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2014)

It seems I can get the 510 package with premium heart rate monitor and cadence sensor for about $100 less that the stock 810 (no HR monitor or cadence sensor). Unless something really sways me I think I have talked myself into the 510.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't. If I could have grabbed the 810 for the price my fiancée got the 800 for, I'd have gone that route. As stupid as it is, the minor upgrades from the 800 to the 810 are pretty worth it. 

I don't really use the mapping option much. Actually, the only time I used it was for one road ride when I was a bit lost. Most of the trail I ride is self contained so getting lost isn't a huge deal.  I can see, however, how it would be a big deal if you explore. 

The 1000 sounds impressive (and hella expensive)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2014)

I just  got the heart rate monitor for my 800 and, after seeing the stats from one ride, I'm amazed how I lived this long without it. 

For a package deal, getting the 510 WITH the cadence and HRM for less than the 800 is almost silly to pass up


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2014)

The 510 package is about $100 less than the stock 810. For the older 800 you can find it for under $250 if you look around



BackLoafRiver said:


> I just  got the heart rate monitor for my 800 and, after seeing the stats from one ride, I'm amazed how I lived this long without it.
> 
> For a package deal, getting the 510 WITH the cadence and HRM for less than the 800 is almost silly to pass up


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2014)

The one feature if the 810 that sound cool is being able to go online, plot out a route on one of several mapping sites and then download that route to your GPS with turn by turn navigation. Though I am just not sure I would use it enough to justify the cost.

Was just looking opine and there is a 510 bundle with all the goodies and a 510 team bundle. As far as I can tell the only difference is the team bundle unit is blue and cost $100 more.


----------

